# filling empty space



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

My haunt is in the woods. We usually have enough actors but there is still a lot of empty space out there that I would like to fill in some way. I want the people to have to go through, over, under, etc. whatever we put out there.
So far, we have come up with:
A small maze to go through
A spider cave to go through
A furnace to go through.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Something to crawl under or over?


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

It'll depend a lot on your theme, but ideas that spring to my mind off the top of my head are a cemetery with a dilapidated crypt/mausoleum to go through, or the ruins of an old cabin/witch's shack, perhaps the remains of some sort of occult temple.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes, it's the quiet, dark and empty spaces that are the scariest of them all.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I agree... space and emptiness can be very frightening. Don't over work yourself and pack unnecessary props that don't flow into your haunt. It's alright to let peoples mind dream up their own scares. Get them built up for a scare, then don't deliver. Wait till they realize that nothing is going to happen then get them from behind! 
Not sure way you would have a furnace out in the woods.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

empty space..

how about some blinking led "eyes" hidden in the trees/bushes..
or even sounds to go with.

have them turn on with a motion sensor.


----------

